
Integer Factorization: Part II - subhendra
https://www.slideshare.net/SubhendraBasu3/integer-factorization-part-ii-76070550
======
schoen
As per a previous thread on your claim to efficiently factor arbitrary-length
numbers, I encourage you to factor one of the RSA challenge numbers. Then
everyone will immediately pay tons of attention to your research.

